# kunoshima/Usagishima/"Bunny Island"?



## SnuggleBunnies (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you guys heard of this place? I did quite some time ago and I'm surprised that I couldn't find a thread about it anywhere here! (I did a search, nothing showed up...so I hope this isnt a repeat thread!) 



> &#332;kunoshima (&#22823;&#20037;&#37326;&#23798;?) is a small island located in the Inland Sea of Japan in the city of Takehara, Hiroshima Prefecture. It is accessible by ferry from Tadanoumi and &#332;mishima. There are campsites, walking trails and places of historical interest on the island. It is often called Usagi Jima (&#12454;&#12469;&#12462;&#23798;?, "Rabbit Island") because of the numerous wild rabbits that roam the island; they are rather tame and will approach humans.
> &#332;kunoshima played a key role during World War II as a poison gas factory for much of the chemical warfare that was carried out in China.


From Wikipedia.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUcsk7UZvcU"]Here's a video[/ame].

*Some photos (pulled from Google):*





















Cats/dogs/trapping/hunting are not permitted on the island, though camping/swimming/etc are. 

Some of my friends were planning a trip to Tokyo within the next few years--if I go, I fully intend to spend extra money to take a day trip here!


----------



## lovelops (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes I have heard about it and have some photos on my pininterest bunny photo site. I want to go big time!! They look like some really friendly bun bun!!!!


----------



## FreezeNkody (Dec 28, 2013)

Bucket list travel!!


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been told that Australia is rabbit island lol.


----------

